# Hunter PGP Ultra VS. Hunter I-20-04



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

Has anyone seen both of these rotors in action? I've used the PGP in the past and was going to go with the I-20 on my current project assuming the extra $10 cost would give me some benefits, but my sprinkler parts guys said both units from Hunter are basically the same.

Has anyone used/compared both units?

Thanks.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

No experience with the I-20's, but it looks like you get a build in check valve, you get a flow shut off and more nozzle options and the difference is $4.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-i-20-rotor-with-check-valve-4-in-i20-04
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-pgp-ultra-rotor-4-in-pgp-04

It also seems there are stainless steel versions though, that's where the price goes up.
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-i-20-stainless-steel-rotor-with-check-valve-6-in-i20-06-ss


----------



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

San said:


> No experience with the I-20's, but it looks like you get a build in check valve, you get a flow shut off and more nozzle options and the difference is $4.


Thanks. Yeah, I saw the check valve which I guess is kind of nice when starting a lawn on a hill like I have and not having back flow wash and puddle at the lower heads. The flow shut off seems like a nice feature, but really how often would I use it?

It looks like the body and mechanics of the units are the same, maybe identical?

Man your prices are cheap even with Canadian exchange rate. I'm $18 for PGP Ultra and $29 for I-20 on 20+ pricing.

I was hoping the I-20 would have more bang for buck, but looks like the Ultra is the better buy.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I have the I-20 stainless rotors. They're fantastic. The check valve is nice because if you have any slope or heads lower than your system, the water doesn't leak out around the head when shut off.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks. Up here in the north I'm curious if the check valve in rotor would cause a freeze issue if I didn't get every drop of water out. With standard heads, I just remove pump at lowest point and the water pours out of system that's up hill.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

RyanH said:


> Thanks. Up here in the north I'm curious if the check valve in rotor would cause a freeze issue if I didn't get every drop of water out. With standard heads, I just remove pump at lowest point and the water pours out of system that's up hill.


I have both and run check valves in both cause of slopes. No, if you don't get all the water out it shouldn't be an issue. I actually didn't blow out 9 rotors last winter and only 1 cracked. I'm in Canada and it got very cold during this past winter.

The only benefit I see to the i-20's is the ability to turn off each sprinkler if for some reason you needed to.
You can buy check valves for the Ultra's.


----------

